# Nathrezim-Horde/ Die Ehrengardisten der Horde suchen Member



## TheDarkListener (28. September 2007)

Wir die Gilde Ehrengardisten der Horde suchen frisches Blut für unsere Gilde.

Was wir suchen : Wir suchen nicht ganz so junge, frische, unverbrauchte, nette Spieler die sich mit uns in 5er Instanzen und in Karazhan rumtreiben wollen.

Was solltet ihr mitbringen : Ihr solltet als Hauptinteresse Spass am Spiel haben und euch gerne in eine freundschaflliche familiäre Gilde einfügen wollen. Unsere Hauptkommunikation findet über TS statt und ihr solltet deshalb auch gesellig sein. 

Was wir nicht brauchen können : Itemhungrige Roxxor IMBA Spieler die mit schlechter Stimmung in unser TS kommen 

Was wir bieten : Täglich gute Stimmung im GildenTS Server ca 2-3 Raidtermine für Karazhan pro Woche - Eine Homepage - Ein sehr faires Raidmanagement und auch DKP

Wir sind : Eine Gruppe von nicht mehr ganz so jungen Gelegenheitsspielern die mit der unpersönlichen Art in grossen Raidgilden unzufrieden sind und deshalb auf andere Art spielen wollen. 

Sollten die oben genannten Punkte auf dich zutreffen, dann melde dich doch bei uns im Forum mit einer Kurzbewerbung

http://www.ehrengardisten-der-horde.de

Gruß
DarkListener
Ratsmitglied der Ehrengardisten der Horde


----------



## Schmitt (28. September 2007)

/pUsh die beste Gilde auf dem ganzen Server da ging immer was......


Falls ihr mich ncoh kennt....


----------



## TheDarkListener (1. Oktober 2007)

Push


----------



## Totelius (3. Oktober 2007)

mich würd interessieren welches lvl man baruch um eurer Gilde beizutreten,den ich hab nur nen Twink Lvl 9^^ aber bald wird er auf 70 gebrahct,da könnte ich euch bei low inis helfen


----------



## TheDarkListener (10. Oktober 2007)

Also grundprinziepiell kannst du auch gerne mit 9 eintreten aber auf dem lvl haben wir halt net sooo wirklich viele member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totelius (12. Oktober 2007)

ok,dann musste mir mal deinen charnamen sagen,dann schreib ich dich mal im game an


----------



## TheDarkListener (8. November 2007)

/push


----------



## TheDarkListener (8. November 2007)

/push


----------



## Radonis (6. Dezember 2007)

Auch mal /Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja Kara hamma fast clear und familiär samma immer noch und haben Spaß am PVP,PVE und Raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

